# إعداد السيرة الذاتية



## samehnour (10 مايو 2006)

السيرة الذاتية لها أهمية كبيرة في الحصول على فرصة عمل مناسبة. كثيراً ما يواجه حديثي التخرج مشكلة عدم علمهم بأسلوب كتاب السيرة الذاتية و لا ادري لماذا لا تقوم الجامعات بهذا الدور كما يحدث في الخارج. هذه محاولة شخصية مني لشرح كيفية إعداد السيرة الذاتية و هي موجودة في مدونتي : الإدارة و الهندسة الصناعية على الروابط الآتية​ 
ملاحظات حول إعداد السيرة الذاتية

أسلوب كتابة السيرة الذاتية في مناطق مختلفة من العالم​
*يمكنك تنزيل مثال لنموذج السيرة الذاتية أيضأً:*
مثال لنموذج السيرة الذاتية

ملحوظة: حاولت وضع المحتوى نفسه في هذه الرسالة و لكن يبدو أن حجمه أكبر من الحد الأقصى للرسالة
شكرا​


----------



## Genius Engineer (10 مايو 2006)

*الله يعطيك العافيه *


----------



## yestoind (21 مايو 2006)

يسلموووووووو

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## islamdoso (22 مايو 2006)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## samehnour (23 مايو 2006)

أضفت كذلك:

أمثلة لأخطاء في كتابة السيرة الذاتية


----------



## dhaheri (28 يناير 2007)

فعلا جدآ مفيد بارك الله فيك واتمنا التواصل معا بالاشياء المفيدة


----------



## Eng.Foam (28 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل اجعلوه على العام


----------



## خبير.ص (3 فبراير 2007)

*Model de CV*


----------



## خبير.ص (3 فبراير 2007)

*امتلة حية عن صيغة السيرة الذاتية*

تجدون هنا امتلة حية عن صيغة السيرة الذاتية 
وهي طبعا موجودة في كل برامج microsoft office word


----------



## kimo_S (7 فبراير 2007)

الله ينور عليكم لكم يا جماعة و شكرا على المجهودات الجامده دى


----------



## CASPER (8 فبراير 2007)

الله يوفقك وشكرا


----------



## badreco_73 (17 فبراير 2007)

بارك اللة فيكم دة كانت مشكلة عندى فى التقدم للشركات


----------



## kamal007 (18 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و الدعاء لك بالخير و ثبت الله اجرك


----------



## خالوو (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك هالمعلومة القيمة


----------



## خالد1390 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله قيك


----------



## mamadali (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس أحمد سعيد (19 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن معوض (25 ديسمبر 2007)

أرى أن السيرة الذاتية حديثا يكتب على هيئة جداول خاصة لو كانت الخبرات كثيرة ليت أحد الاخوة يرسل نموذج على هيئة جداول


----------



## صناعي1 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

عبد الرحمن معوض قال:


> أرى أن السيرة الذاتية حديثا يكتب على هيئة جداول خاصة لو كانت الخبرات كثيرة ليت أحد الاخوة يرسل نموذج على هيئة جداول


 
هذا الموقع به نماذج متعددة، ان شاء الله تجد ما تريد
www.play.jo/cv


----------



## فتحي احمدعبدالباقي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة ونافعه جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم وشكرا لكل الاصدقاء المشاركين والمبدعين0[ ]


----------



## كرستين نعيم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

يوجد في الإنترنت كتاب جيد على موقع 4shared اسمه job_hunting_book بالعربي ودورة التقدم للوظيفة job_hunting_slides لواحد اسمه علاء رجب أظن ان هذا الكتاب جمع كل شئ عن هذا الموضوع وحتى عن المقابلة الشخصية والرد على الأسئلة والتفاوض على الراتب
يرجى النشر لتعم الفائدة

تفضلوا بالزيارة

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/65920462/273fc88b/job_hunting_Book.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/65919720/95b3e7a0/job_hunting_Slides.html?


----------



## fmharfoush (27 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع مفيد

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

=====================
الله إني أحبه فيك فاحببه
 وأرضى عنه
 وأعطه حتى ترضى
 وأدخله جنتك آمين
=====================


----------



## benamer (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## center.sara (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين أخوتي على المساعدة


----------



## center.sara (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين أخي والله يعطيكم ألف عافية


----------



## MOH_SOB44 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## sa2006ra (26 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## Eng/Ali (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (22 يونيو 2010)

نماذج جيدة


----------



## اسحاق عمان (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير :77:


----------



## im2ae2 (7 يوليو 2010)

تسلم على المعلومات المقيدة 
وشكرا لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع


----------



## soso elmasry (14 أغسطس 2010)

يسلموااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أكتوبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس سامح ومجهود أكثر من رائع
*_


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (17 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووووا


----------



## حسام الحسني (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكم للمساعده


----------



## HAKIME_88 (21 أبريل 2011)

تــــــــــــــم المــــــــــــرووور​


----------



## محمدعاطف (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------

